# Handle for reciprocating saw blades.



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

Have a lot of reciprocating saw blades and rarely use the saw so made a handle to use the blades with. First attempt at carving as a nod to my Scottish roots.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

This is a wonderfully cool idea!


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

That's a neat handle and idea, I always just wrapped them with duct tape and sawed away


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Yours is much nicer...

http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools...2_9V1delr8bbXNZm5fuzARPb-Zng8CZxoC8V4QAvD_BwE


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

If you can avoid cooking the blade, that steel makes magnificent wood carving blades.
Your handle does justice to the steel. Looks to be comfortable in the hand.
HA! Bet you can't carve only one!


----------



## John M C (May 9, 2018)

*Handle on blades*

Wow !!! What a Cool idea.I love it.


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks all for the encouragement. Sorry I didn't get back to this post earlier. Didn't have any comments the first few days so forgot about it. LOL.



Saw the multi-saws in the store, but they all had a lot of slop. Had a small piece of oak so decided to try making one myself. Can be changed out by removing a screw. Was a lot of fun.


Didn't even think about using these blades for other things. Cool idea. May give making a marking knife a go with one.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

May I see a photo of the other side, please? I am curious to see the screw on the other side.


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

Tool Agnostic said:


> May I see a photo of the other side, please? I am curious to see the screw on the other side.


 Sure. Just some used screws I had on hand. Tapped the wood and made them flush with the handle by countersinking and filing a little off the top. Left enough meat on the scales so I can put a nut on the other side if/when the wood strips.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

JohnTC said:


> Sure. Just some used screws I had on hand. Tapped the wood and made them flush with the handle by countersinking and filing a little off the top. Left enough meat on the scales so I can put a nut on the other side if/when the wood strips.


Thanks. That helps me understand your design much better. I was scratching my head over those two "pins" on the non-screw side. 

Very nice carving, by the way.


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Thanks. That helps me understand your design much better. I was scratching my head over those two "pins" on the non-screw side.
> 
> Very nice carving, by the way.



Oh okay. lol. Thank you.


----------



## Mycrossover (May 18, 2018)

It is always satisfying to make something but just as a point of information, they are sold commercially, starting at around 12 bucks, with a nice rubber handle and some also accept hacksaw blades. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you for the information, but I was aware of that. Before making this one, I went on Amazon and then went to Lowe's and Home Depot to get one, but they all had a lot of slop. That's when I decided to try to make one myself. This is the result, and I'm happy with it. Blade doesn't rattle around or click back in the holding mechanism when I go to use it. Not a dis to rubber handles because I'm sure there are plenty out there that love them; but to me, nothing feels better than a wooden handle. 



Handle can be made in a matter of minutes and the carving I did while watching TV in my recliner. It only takes about 10 minutes to make the handle if you have a well organized shop. So a piece of firewood, a couple of used screws from the junk drawer, and you are in business. Let's say the materials cost $2. I was paid at least $10 for making it myself, got the satisfaction of making it myself, and it's custom fit to my hand.


----------

